# Skid steer sub for Lombard Illinois



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

looking for new sub to take over an account in Lombard. Must have skidsteer and insurance!! I.M. Me with info!!


----------



## Snowplowguy35 (Dec 15, 2016)

Does the job pay enough to warrant renting a skid steer for the season? If so I would be interested


----------

